# What happened to tie line?



## gafftapegreenia (Sep 20, 2013)

Last week I bought a new spool of tie line from Barbizon, and it is CORELESS. That's right, no inner strands or line, just the exterior cotton braid. What gives?


----------



## Footer (Sep 20, 2013)

Call Barbizon...


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Sep 21, 2013)

Yeah, I need to. Current show is open so I finally have the time.


----------



## Footer (Sep 21, 2013)

Sounds like a manufacturing issue. Kind of like the time I got a roll of gaff with that halfway through had duct tape taped sticky side in to the sticky side of the gaff. Weirdest thing ever.


----------



## porkchop (Sep 21, 2013)

Footer said:


> Sounds like a manufacturing issue. Kind of like the time I got a roll of gaff with that halfway through had duct tape taped sticky side in to the sticky side of the gaff. Weirdest thing ever.


Please tell me you took pictures


----------



## Kelite (Sep 23, 2013)

I've heard of splices within a normal roll of gaff tape, but not two different adhesives in the same roll. Wow. 

Prior to our formal agreement offering Polyken 510 Premium Gaffer Tape to the industry, I toured the Polyken plant in Franklin KY. The raw rubber to finished product was a pretty interesting series of procedures, and equally impressive machines and operators. As a machine was switched over to another adhesive for a different product, running out the old and introducing the new, the 'in between' stuff was discarded as scrap. Perhaps the product you had, Footer, was someone's 'in between' product intended for the trash can. (?)


----------



## Les (Sep 24, 2013)

This thread kind of gives me an idea for a new product. The GaffDecoy. It would be a spandex slipcover to store your roll of gaff tape in -- the beauty is that the outside is finished to look just like a standard roll of duct tape. Also available would be Glow Tape covers that look like regular masking tape.

After all, the best place to hide something is right in plain sight.


----------



## Footer (Sep 24, 2013)

Took me a few days to find it. Had to dig out an old phone and dig out the SD card. I believe the roll in question was Pro Gaff. The duct tape started about halfway through the roll.


----------



## Focus (Oct 21, 2013)

I don't remember where we get our tie line, but the same thing, it's super soft no core. I just thought it was a mix-up of product, but maybe it was a manufacturing error? 
I still have most of a case of it. Maybe i'll look into it if I ever get the time.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Nov 19, 2013)

Talked to my Barbizon. They claim that they've been selling that tie line for at least two years now. I couldn't get the info out of them on where to get the "good" tie line.

Oh, and apparently it DOES have a core. Its a single black thread. 

This new tie line sucks, it has no strength at all.


----------



## MNicolai (Nov 19, 2013)

gafftapegreenia said:


> I couldn't get the info out of them on where to get the "good" tie line.



The Clearwing Productions office in Milwaukee sells the "good" stuff last I bought tie line. Give 'em a call if you can't find it more local to you. Pretty sure they call it "trick line" though. Last time I bought, there was a minor fiasco because I asked for tie line but they couldn't find in their sales software that they actually sold tie line. Took 10 minutes to figure out it was in the system under "trick line" instead.


----------



## VCTMike (Nov 19, 2013)

Odd, "trick line" is usually much thinner (~ 3/32" braided polyester) for 'tripping' latches and such.


----------

